# Found Pigeon



## Redwhitepigeon (Mar 24, 2012)

I live in Worth, IL and have found a reddish brown and white pigeon. I can make out a partial tag of NPA 113 and there's a 7 in there. I can't get close enough to see anymore. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do? The pigeon is friendly enough and I have given it water and some bread. I do live in an apartment and can't have pets, so he has been outside on my window sill and balcony mostly.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Redwhitepigeon said:


> I live in Worth, IL and have found a reddish brown and white pigeon. I can make out a partial tag of NPA 113 and there's a 7 in there. I can't get close enough to see anymore. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do? The pigeon is friendly enough and I have given it water and some bread. I do live in an apartment and can't have pets, so he has been outside on my window sill and balcony mostly.


I should start buying a good pigeon mix and give it to him/her. if you cannot keep it all time at home and the pigeon is injured maybe you can let him/her be inside just at night and release at morning. If he/she is not injured then feeding on a daily basis would help.

I live also in an apparment and I have two indoor pigeons.


----------



## Redwhitepigeon (Mar 24, 2012)

The pigeon isn't injured, but seems exhausted. I have fed it a mix of multi-grain and rice and water and have reported it to the NPA secretary in the US. Hopefully, we can find the owner! 

I really can't have pets though. My landlord won't allow it. I do feel bad because it feels like 50 degrees outside and it rained last night.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Redwhitepigeon said:


> The pigeon isn't injured, but seems exhausted. I have fed it a mix of multi-grain and rice and water and have reported it to the NPA secretary in the US. Hopefully, we can find the owner!
> 
> I really can't have pets though. My landlord won't allow it. I do feel bad because it feels like 50 degrees outside and it rained last night.


I do not want to sound pessimistic but been realistic and judging from what I read and see on the internet I really do not think any "fancier" would give much for an exausted pigeon that got lost miles away from the loft.

Do the best you can to help feeding him and giving fresh water every day if he is just exausted and can recover maybe he finds the way home if he has one. 

If he is not injured I should not report it mostly they just euthanize them.


----------



## Redwhitepigeon (Mar 24, 2012)

I haven't reported him to any animal shelter or anything like that. I have emailed the secretary at the http://www.npausa.com It says they will do their best to locate the owner based on the tag number. Seems legit.


----------

